# Oh MY..



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

today cutting in a new tee for a hose bib in a crawl i stumbled upon this hackery.. This work was done by a licensed plumber in my area 

band iron everywhere i think i'm going to forward this the the senior plumbing inspector


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Other than the hodge podge............is there something in your code that's incorrect?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

other than piss poor workmanship there is band iron supporting pipe larger than 2", flat and back pitched vents, improper change of direction fitting in there somewhere short sweep 1/4 bends used for vertical to horizontal change..:blink: i know for a fact this shoit was never inspected


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, it's hard to see all the backfall issues. Around these parts they won't bust us on strapping iron on pipe size, just distance between.

It does look like a Rube Goldberg design............


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

1/4 bends for vertical to horizontal, code approved in FL. Whats your states fuggin problem?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 1/4 bends for vertical to horizontal, code approved in FL. Whats your states fuggin problem?


 med to long sweep only


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 1/4 bends for vertical to horizontal, code approved in FL. Whats your states fuggin problem?


What????? They are the leader in all that means anything.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

nothing is that bad


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A+ Grade by me...:laughing:

Does the guy need a job?

I'll give him one at Redwood's On-Line Plumbing University...

*Redwood's On-Line Plumbing University where you can go from Amateur-to-Pro in 30-Days*


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I dunno, it's hard to knock it when I see THIS on a daily basis.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 1/4 bends for vertical to horizontal, code approved in FL. Whats your states fuggin problem?


 
My code says 1/4 bends can only be used when flow is vertical to horizontal on 2" and smaller.


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't know about California code and what not but I'd more worried that the weight of all that cast iron would pull the house down 

You guys do know that they make plastic DWV nowadays right?

(even comes in two colors!)

:thumbup:

(Sorry, I just don't get the attraction to CI and no hubs all over the place. Way too many points for it to fail imo.)


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

and i was gonna say at least they used real pipe:thumbup:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

"Way too many points for it to fail imo."

I think 10' lenghs for pvc and tees have 3 points of connection on both so I dont know what you mean! OH and pvc and the like need more support so it wont sag OH and CI has flexability at those points of connection so failure under stress or SAG is less likely and when you pitch horizontaly "glued pipe" you must put stress on ells to keep verticals vertical not the case with CI


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> "Way too many points for it to fail imo."
> 
> I think 10' lenghs for pvc and tees have 3 points of connection on both so I dont know what you mean! OH and pvc and the like need more support so it wont sag OH and CI has flexability at those points of connection so failure under stress or SAG is less likely and when you pitch horizontaly "glued pipe" you must put stress on ells to keep verticals vertical not the case with CI


:no: Sorry...disagree. 

And as long as we're talking "real pipe" let's see some teracotta, orangeburg and lead water supply pipe!

:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

we still got plenty


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


>


Wow things really are different out there. Besides looking kinda busy, that work wouldn't offend me. I admit that it is a bit heavy and the banding couldn't hold as well. If you are going to forward it, you must be harsh out there.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

you cant install any plastic here all metallic waste only copper dwv or cast iron.. what bothered me was it was installed by a guyed named nacho and not inspected...


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

We pretty much never use CI in Memphis except for government jobs (your tax dollars at work).

With CI being so expensive, I'm surprised that Sr. Nacho didn't design the system a little more elegantly and save a couple dozen-or-so fittings.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> you cant install any plastic here all metallic waste only copper dwv or cast iron.. what bothered me was it was installed by a guyed named nacho and not inspected...


Thats a San Francisco city code not a California code. We can use abs up to 3 stories here in San Jose.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> Thats a San Francisco city code not a California code. We can use abs up to 3 stories here in San Jose.


super necro. what up dudes?
true.. sf code is leaning up nowadays toward plastics


----------

